# Wanted!!! Wanted!!! R32,33,34 and 35GTR. Anything considered from box of bits to show car quality



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Hi everyone

yes we are back on the road buying. Social Distancing applies. Looking for anything and everything GTR related. So if its a wreck, abandoned projects or a pristine show car.


----------

